# We have a health kid!!!



## strongatheart1 (Jan 28, 2014)

Brownie kidded late last night! She had a little girl and she is a doll! ❤


























Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

congrats!!! she is a doll!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

What a sweet thing she is for sure. Congratulations. What are you going to name her do you know?


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Oh my gosh, how CUTE! She looks like a hot fudge sundae


----------



## mayia97420 (Apr 22, 2014)

ahhh she looks so cuddly


----------



## strongatheart1 (Jan 28, 2014)

We haven't picked a name yet... Any suggestions? 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

She is so cute! Is it the pic or is she down on her pasterns?


----------



## HawksErieFarm (Apr 13, 2014)

So cute!!! congrats


Kimberly 
Home to 6 Nigerians, 20 rabbits, cows, dogs, cats, and fish.


----------



## strongatheart1 (Jan 28, 2014)

This is our first kid. I do believe she is down on her pasterns. I thought something look off, but I wasn't sure. What do I need to do? 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I'd give her a Bose shot, or selenium gel.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Awww, congratulations. She is adorable.


----------



## strongatheart1 (Jan 28, 2014)

Thank you


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ShanLouise37 (Jul 4, 2014)

She is a cutie pie!


----------



## FriendlyFainterFarm (Mar 2, 2014)

Congrats! :stars: Very pretty girl


----------



## strongatheart1 (Jan 28, 2014)

Thank you! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

